# Maple leaves?



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have a huge maple tree in my backyard. I've heard of people using banana leaves, IAL, and oak leaves, but what about maples? Would they be ok for bettas?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never used maple leave-I did a bit of research after I read your post and couldn't find anything on them, why not do an experiment with them and tell us about them-kinda like the one that Bettaboy did with the different oak leaves and just water.
Set up some glass jars of dechlorinated water and add a set number of naturally dried maple leaves and one jar with just plain dechlorinated water as the control and monitor the levels-ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, temp, cloudiness, tannins...etc......document and report....maybe even look at adding a fish at one point if water prams are safe or better a common snail or some type of aquatic something....
Just a thought......


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks! I actually just set up a jar just to see if tanins come out


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Do tell us the results! I may go pick up some leaves in the park if they do release any.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so the first jar failed...then I realized it's not even a maple leaf...my mistake XD

I set up a maple leaf jar, with about 5 leaves last night. Came home to find brownish yellow water


----------



## Pomsizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

I am not 100% sure,


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Results of the maple leaf experiment:
Ammonia: .25
Nitrite: none detectable
pH: 7.4
Tannins: clearly visible

...I will continue to test the water with the leaves over the next week to see if the pH and ammonia drop.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

You should get some pictures for us too  There are tonnes of maple trees around campus and near my apartment, so this is something I find a lot of interest in


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'll get those up today  That's the good thing about being sick...no school to get in the way of me and my fish


----------



## Pomsizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'll get those up today  That's the good thing about being sick...no school to get in the way of me and my fish


I WISH. I COULD CHILL WITH MY FISH

Halfday tommorow


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

That's what I love about the weekends  me, my fish, my snails, and whatever I want to do


----------



## Pomsizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

Posaune said:


> That's what I love about the weekends  me, my fish, my snails, and whatever I want to do


Now my parents want me outside and playing.

I say " wasnt that what summer was for?"
FISH WEEKEND


----------

